# Tips for removing hard water staining from troughs



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey all,

I keep my troughs clean by scrubbing them as needed, but I am finding here I am getting a layer of hard water buildup. I have black rubber troughs and it makes a white film. I know it doesn't hurt anything but it would be nice to clean them before winter. I am thinking vinegar or a vinegar baking soda combo but would like to hear other peoples tips. 
I busted my leg this summer and it has not healed as well as I had hoped so I am still having issues bending down. Having been out of action for over 2 months I am so behind on my winter prep I could use an easier way to clean the troughs than the old scrub and scrape method. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Muriatic acid followed by copious amounts of clear water and a good washing with dish soap will remove all the calcium deposits from your black rubber troughs , you can also use home grade tub and tile cleaner and flush well ,they should come out looking brand new .


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I use white vinegar and Dawn dishwashing soap. Rinse very well.

Also just stared using this for the horse's tanks.
http://www.aquaticbiologists.com/aquatic-chemicals/algaecides/stocktrine-ii

And for the sheep...
http://www.kvsupply.com/stock-tank-defense-6-count


----------

